# Value Of Early Starrett Vernier Caliper?



## Wreck™Wreck (Jul 16, 2016)

I have something interesting that I wish to sell yet have no idea what it is worth, I suspect that old tool collectors such a yourselves may have some ideas.

I have been a working machinist for the last 25 years and have never used this tool and do not ever see using it in the future.

5" Starrett vernier caliper from the 40's/50's by Starrett with  A. Worrall engraved on it along with L.S. Starrett Co., I suspect that this was some sort of employee award or gift.
Original wood box lined with velvet, pristine condition aside from the fact that my Grandfather engraved his name on everything that he owned.

I also have no idea what or whom A. Worrall was or is, someone here may know the answer. It is extremely well made as are all Starrett tools yet so small that the scale is unreadable without Superman's eyes, this may be a result of my vision failing this late in the game (-:


----------



## Hidyn (Jul 17, 2016)

Good info, I've been looking into buying one, buying used would save me a lot of money, especially if it's also buying better!


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 17, 2016)

The "A Worrrell" engraving is well done!
Is it stamped? Or perhaps it was done on an actual letter engraver/
Daryl 
MN


----------



## GLCarlson (Jul 19, 2016)

Leaving aside the crazies, prices on e-bay are around 30-40 bucks. Or higher to much higher,  but that depends on finding a buyer dazzled by claims of rarity, Starrett, and such.

For day to day use, my 122 sits in its box. A Fowler with lcd readout is what's on the bench. Much easier to use.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 21, 2016)

Wreck,

If you want to sell this item, please place an ad in the classified section of the forum.

"Just a reminder, premium subscribers ($20 year) can now post in the forum for free.
All of the free ads you want for the whole year.
The classifieds are only 2% of the value.
No one is being "held up". Nels"

Thread is now locked. Ken


----------

